# Dave Matthews Band



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

They been around for over 25 years and have a very devoted fan base. So devoted that they have a very active forum dedicated to the band, http://antsmarching.org/
They have released a ton of live albums (know as Live Trax) and have released "The Big 3".























My personal favorite being *Before These Crowded Streets*.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

One of my favorite non-classical groups.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

DMB fan here and my fave DMB album is "Crash":angel:


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Iean said:


> DMB fan here and my fave DMB album is "Crash":angel:


_So Much to Say_ from the album _Crash_ was my introduction to DMB. I remember seeing the music video on MTV back in 1996 and writing down the information so I go buy the CD.


----------

